# Game Thread: Friday February 9 vs. Denver



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

_*vs*_
























*Indiana Pacers* - *(26-23)* 








*Denver Nuggets* - *(23-24) * 

*Tip-off* – Friday, February 9, 2006 - 7:00pm et
*Where* – Conseco Fieldhouse
*TV* - FSI
*Radio* - WIBC 1070










*Probable Starters* _(click image for player profile)_

     

*Tinsley / Dunleavy / Granger / O'Neal / Murphy*

*Key Reserves* 

  

*Diogu / Foster / Armstrong*

*Injuries*

 *- Sore left knee*

 *- Abdomen*











*Probable Starters* _(click image for player profile)_

     

*Iverson / Blake / Anthony / Najera / Nene

Key Reserves

  

Evans / Smith / Kleiza

Injuries

 - Left groin strain
 - Right knee surgery*


*







*

*







 - Scored 25 points previous game vs. Sonics








 - Scored 27 points previous game vs. Hornets *

*Previous games vs. Sonics this year:*

L 101-121

*Local TV*



*Local Radio*




*Prediction*
_Pacers 99
Nuggets 94_


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

This will be interesting game to watch..
Pacers 100, Nuggets 97


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers 101
Nuggets 92

Definitely.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers 103
Nuggets 102


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Someone knows if JO can play tomorrow?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacersthebest said:


> Someone knows if JO can play tomorrow?


He probably will. It was just a sore knee, so with 3-4 days of rest, he should be okay. If not, Tinsley can just fire 25 shots again.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> Someone knows if JO can play tomorrow?


Don't trust my lineups..


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Pacers 105
Nuggets 104


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Pacers 90 Nugs 85...


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Auggie said:


> Pacers 105
> Nuggets 104


Wow Auggie, where's your 103-93? :biggrin:


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Pacersthebest said:


> Wow Auggie, where's your 103-93? :biggrin:


haha.. yea I usually guess that.. but I glimpsed the other guesses and they all looked like something around 100+/90+ so I just guessed something different (higher) 

haha.. but if 103-93 is end score for this game I'll kill a cat :biggrin:


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

:rofl:....


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

According to Pacers.com Allen Iverson (sprained right ankle) and F Kenyon Martin (knee surgery) are out. 

Camby and JO day-to-day


----------



## Jermaniac (Nov 13, 2006)

How did Danny Granger become so bad on defense? I thought he would be better then Ron, he is getting worse.


----------



## Jermaniac (Nov 13, 2006)

Rawle Marshall is freaking horrible. Lord have mercy. Play Shawne damn it.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Argh, forgot the game was on.

Nuggets without Iverson? Should help our cause.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Jermaniac said:


> How did Danny Granger become so bad on defense? I thought he would be better then Ron, he is getting worse.


I've actually been thinking that, too. He's long and pretty smart for a 2nd-year guy, but isn't that quick on his feet.



> Rawle Marshall is freaking horrible. Lord have mercy. Play Shawne damn it.


Definitely. At least Shawne can hit jumpers and free throws. 

Anyway, bad first quarter. Dunleavy's hit two 3's, which is nice, but we've made too many stupid mistakes.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Darrell Armstrong from 3 in the past 10 games:

10-38

Ever since playing so many big minutes, his game has been a lot worse. He can't handle it.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Armstrong gets the steal and waits for the FOSTER FLUSH!


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Nice steal from Armstrong and a great pass to Foster who throws it down.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Ever since playing so many big minutes, his game has been a lot worse. He can't handle it.


Heh, I have great timing. Go Darrell! If he can't hit a shot, he'll be on the floor getting us extra possessions.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

10 point game already for Dunleavy? Not bad.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Murphy for 3 to cut the lead to 1! Dunleavy's helped a lot, too. Finally his shot is on. I think Granger scored 6 out of our 8 points in about 2-3 minutes.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

LOL at Carlisle getting ejected. That got us fired up.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Our defense has turned to **** again.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Can't we even win without Iverson, camby and Martin????


----------



## Jermaniac (Nov 13, 2006)

lmao @ These refs. Pathetic.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Granger for 3 to bring the lead within two!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Great, now Foster has 5 fouls. Maceo Baston time, soon. Maybe Ike will get some late playing time.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Linas Kleiza extends the lead to 11 with a 3. Game Over.


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Game over.


----------



## Jermaniac (Nov 13, 2006)

How these refs can keep cheating us out of the game is crazy.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Ugh, Rawle Marshall's playing. He slashed and missed a layup. Please don't play.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wow, that was a horrible attempt at a trap. At least JO took the charge. Tinsley for 3!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

O'Neal took the ball, Tinsley missed a short jumper, and Dunleavy was called for a loose ball foul. Argh.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Marshall bricks a 3 and the ball goes out off Dunleavy's head. Offensive foul on Denver, again. We just can't score, or defend.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Another offensive foul on Denver as Dunleavy appears to fake getting elbowed in the face. JO hits a jumper, and Denver calls timeout. Maybe we can still win this? No way.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Marshall steals the ball and Tinsley hits a layup. Foul on Indy. Down by 5 with 13.5 seconds left.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Blake hits both, and then Granger bricks a 3. Now, game over.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Final Score- 95-102 Denver

Box Man- 12
Jermaniac Fan- 10
Pacers Fan- 16
Pacersthebest- 8
Auggie- 12
Pacerholic- 22

Winner- Pacersthebest


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

3rd quarter killed us.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Eduardo Najera- 18 points on 8-9 shooting. Ouch.

Tinsley- 9 pts, 9 asts on 3-16 shooting
Dunleavy- 23 pts, 11 rbs, 3 asts on 9-15 shooting
O'Neal- 16 pts, 4 rbs, 2 asts, 2 stls, 2 blks on 6-15 shooting
Granger- 19 pts, 3 rbs, 2 asts on 7-14 shooting

5 technical fouls- 2 on Rick, 2 on Armstrong, and one on Foster

Pacers FGA- 89
Nuggets FGA- 68
Pacers FTA- 13
Nuggets FTA- 43


----------



## Pacersthebest (Aug 6, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> Final Score- 95-102 Denver
> 
> Winner- Pacersthebest


Nice, 3rd in a row!


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I didn't orginally see it, but after Armstrong went after the ref and had to be restrained, then kicked a chair, he'll probably be suspended a game or two.


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I really felt we should have won this won. So that's like 3 losses in a row? Pathetic.

And Tinsley going 3-16 makes me want to vomit.


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

Aside from Tinsley, even JO's shooting percentages has gone down the drain


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Rawle is awful, god, we should have kept Snap Hunter instead..


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

DP: then theres Tinsley.. taking the most shots of all starters and scoring the least (not even double digits)..


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I'm glad I didn't get to see this game...No excuse for losing so many gms in row...


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Auggie said:


> Rawle is awful, god, we should have kept Snap Hunter instead..


Or James White, since we're still paying for him, anyway.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> Or James White, since we're still paying for him, anyway.


you're right .. would have been exciting to see him play..


----------

